# Opportunity: Alpine 3518, Alpine 7272, Alpine 3311, Sony XR-787R, Sony EXR-25



## vgterian94 (May 3, 2016)

Hello DIY Mobile Audio!

I'm new here and to audio technical know-how, and I have become very interested in late-70's on-ward electronics...maybe it's the Z31 Turbo's that I am restoring or the Recaro seats with built-in Blaupunkt speakers that got me into it lol.

But anyway, I have the opportunity to purchase a box of head units and other accessories. They include:
1) Sony XR-787R
2) Sony EXR-25 
3) Alpine 7272 
4) Alpine 3311
5) Alpine 3518
6) Blaupunkt Cancun CR63 faceplate

Seller claims all head units are in working order.

I'd imagine that the Alpine pieces should be of some value (I already have a Alpine 7172 Head Unit, 3211 Sub Equalizer/X-over, and 3505 Amp all pulled from a Porsche 924S with original wiring), but what about the Sony's (mainly the XR-787R)?? 

The seller is willing to let this all go for $75 but I am only getting into this stuff and I'm thinking of just buying the Sony 787R and the Alpine gear.

Thoughts?


----------

